# Starting point 60cm



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2016)

Hi All, New Scape   This was my entry scape for the Ukaps Hardscape challenge.
I was going to strip it down then thought I wonder what it would look like planted up 
Tank 60 x 40 x 40 
Lighting 2 30w 6500k Garden flood lights 
FE Co2 
EI ferts 
Planting will be simple HC Cuba, Mini Hair grass, small Crypts and mosses 
Just some hoses and bits to get and then the journal will start


----------



## Kamiel (16 Mar 2016)

Looking forward to see it all grown, very nice scape.


----------



## Nelson (16 Mar 2016)

Oh yeah .Great layout.Can't wait.


----------



## Kosko (16 Mar 2016)

Good luck !! I love it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parotet (16 Mar 2016)

Awesome... too much plants will hurt this nice hardscape composition! Subscribed!

Jordi


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Mar 2016)

get in there roy


----------



## zozo (16 Mar 2016)

I knew you would keep this one and plant it..  Such a great stunning little hard scape, just to beautiful to ignore  Cant wait...  It's indeed a dificult one, but i'm sure you'll surprise us all again whit something exquisite..


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Mar 2016)

Looks like a perfect stream scape.


----------



## Berlioz (17 Mar 2016)

This will look so great planted. Followed.


----------



## Lindy (17 Mar 2016)

I love this. Did you use anything to stop the soil from mixing with the pebbles? Substrate dividers? Ordering my 4x2x2 foot soon and looking for ideas.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlgt (17 Mar 2016)

Looking forward seeing the outcome of this.


----------



## imak (17 Mar 2016)

Subscribed

If it was me,  I would put eleocharis parvula and some mosses in the dw.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Mar 2016)

Hi All. Thank you for your kind words I will get this one up and running soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I love this. Did you use anything to stop the soil from mixing with the pebbles? Substrate dividers? Ordering my 4x2x2 foot soon and looking for ideas.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Hi Idcgroomer, Thank You  I only placed larger stones in first then filled in with smaller stones.I have done this before on a smaller scale and it all stayed in place


----------



## tim (17 Mar 2016)

cracking hardscape Roy, exceptional attention to detail with the stone path, look forward to the planted up pic's


----------



## Chris Jackson (17 Mar 2016)

Really liking the look of this...it's on my watch list


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2016)

Hi All Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2016)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Jink82 (30 Mar 2016)

Very nice... Can't wait for the plants to grow in.


----------



## Wisey (30 Mar 2016)

Love that hardscape! Can't wait to see this planted... hint hint


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Mar 2016)

+1


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Mar 2016)

Hi All, Thank you  There is a slight delay """ I have a new project on the go Will tell you all about it soon """

So this one won't be up and running till the end of April


----------



## Wisey (30 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, Thank you  There is a slight delay """ I have a new project on the go Will tell you all about it soon """
> 
> So this one won't be up and running till the end of April



April! 

You truly are the master of suspense, Roy!


----------



## zgmarkozg (31 Mar 2016)

Roy we are waiting the update?!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi And Mc D Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2016)

Hi Sara, Thank you


----------



## Wisey (14 Apr 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Apr 2016)

Hi Wisey, Soon I promise  New project looks goodI will start a journal on Monday then get cracking on this one mate


----------



## Wisey (26 May 2016)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2016)

Wisey said:


>



Hi Wisey, Family matters have got in the way of this project at the moment 

I do apologize for the long wait I will get this Scape up and running as soon as I can


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2016)

Hi EdwinK Thank you


----------



## Wisey (26 May 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Wisey, Family matters have got in the way of this project at the moment
> 
> I do apologize for the long wait I will get this Scape up and running as soon as I can



Hi Roy, no worries, I have been away for a few weeks so was just checking in and thought I would see how you were getting on


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2016)

Hi Richard, Thank You


----------



## rebel (21 Jul 2016)

Any movement on this one?


----------



## Joe Turner (16 Aug 2016)

This must be planted by now?! It's going to look amazing!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

rebel said:


> Any movement on this one?



Hi Rebel, Sorry for the late reply been on Holiday  

This will be at the top of the list of new projects that I am about to start I promise 

Sorry for the long delay but these things happen


----------



## Gary Murphy (13 Sep 2016)

Hey Roy I finally found my way here, Thanks for the link you sent a while back. I really like the hardscape and the small archway really draws the eye to it. Looking forward to seeing this one planted


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Gary Murphy said:


> Hey Roy I finally found my way here, Thanks for the link you sent a while back. I really like the hardscape and the small archway really draws the eye to it. Looking forward to seeing this one planted



Hi Gary Thank you nice to speak to you again mate


----------



## Manisha (26 Sep 2016)

Hope all your new projects are going well


----------



## AnhBui (26 Sep 2016)

Still at starting point. Warmup is taking a bit long lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Hope all your new projects are going well




Yes starting this one at the Weekend So will update shortly


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Sep 2016)

AnhBui said:


> Still at starting point. Warmup is taking a bit long lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi AnhBui, Yes sorry about the delay on this project  Life and holidays got in the way


----------



## Manisha (26 Sep 2016)

Real life quite often takes precedence (as it should!) so no pressure... but love your work anyhow (beyond my means albeit...) and hope your enjoying it  mind you, a few members who contribute greatly to the forum seldom post their personal work/tanks so newbieslike me can learn a lot regardless of if you've the time to update a journal!


----------



## Wisey (1 Oct 2016)

Hi Roy,

With the wedding and house move I have been away from the forums for a while. Looks like I have come back just in time if you are about to continue this project! Hope all is well?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Oct 2016)

Hi Wisey Welcome back Hope the wedding and move went well mate. Yep starting this project today sorting out the cupboard first as it has a slight bow in the top that the two tanks sit on  Wont be hard to do but a PITA. And then on to the planting.Some photos by the end of this week hopefully


----------



## DanDanio (1 Oct 2016)

Nice hardscape looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi All, Its planted up and running. Sorry for the delay on this one  The stones will come off the DW when it stops floating


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi Edwink, Thank you


----------



## Nelson (17 Oct 2016)

At last .Excellent.


----------



## BBogdan (17 Oct 2016)

Very nice and simple!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Oct 2016)

Really like the effect of river bed with such river gravel. SO interesting. Want to see how it will look with carpet filling in around the stones.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Oct 2016)

Hi All, Thank you


----------



## rebel (17 Oct 2016)

I will never look at slate the same way again!! Great work and you definitely have a signature style.


----------



## DanDanio (17 Oct 2016)

Looks good, like the flat proper river stones (did you collect them?) - like the idea of two tanks as one aquascape - you've created the first polyptych aquarium  I've ever seen - Greenfinger2 you're such a pathfinder - bravo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Oct 2016)

DanDanio said:


> Looks good, like the flat proper river stones (did you collect them?) - like the idea of two tanks as one aquascape - you've created the first polyptych aquarium  I've ever seen - Greenfinger2 you're such a pathfinder - bravo



Hi Dan, Thank You The flat river stones. I think are called paddle stones. I bought from a garden landscaping supplier. The smaller round ones I collected from a stream 5mins away from home


----------



## Manisha (18 Oct 2016)

I like it ☺ the shape of your DW creating a shaded area adds interest, along with the river stones as Alex & Dan mentioned - very original!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Oct 2016)

Hi Wisey Manisha Thank you


----------



## zgmarkozg (20 Oct 2016)

Hi Roy this look great!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi Tim, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi J Art, Thank you Glad you like the hardscape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2016)

Hi Gary Thank You


----------



## CooKieS (22 Oct 2016)

Nice aquascape! Love the natural look and the pebbles


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Chuanvaldes Thank you


----------



## Gary Murphy (23 Oct 2016)

Looking good Roy! Really like the DW and the archway it creates in the middle


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hi Fiske, Thank you


----------



## chuanvaldes (24 Oct 2016)

Hi Greenfinger, you're welcome! I really like your scape, DW and small stones are great... Looks perfect. Keep going! 

Greetings from Prague (Czech republic) 

Odesláno z mého Redmi Note 2 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Oct 2016)

Hi KipperSarnie,Thank you


----------



## SeanOB (24 Oct 2016)

wow Roy, you have two great scapes there. I am loving the way you used that slate. More pictures please


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2016)

Hi All Couple of photos


----------



## Nelson (28 Oct 2016)

Looking good Roy .


----------



## CooKieS (28 Oct 2016)

That's nice Roy!

Will you add any stem plant behind that driftwood?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2016)

Hi Rebel , Marcel , Edwink , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2016)

CooKieS said:


> That's nice Roy!
> 
> Will you add any stem plant behind that driftwood?




Hi Cookies, Yes At some point  Just letting the other plants grow in first


----------



## Manisha (28 Oct 2016)

Looks grear☺ I just wondered what plants you've used? I'm not good at I'd!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2016)

Manisha said:


> Looks grear☺ I just wondered what plants you've used? I'm not good at I'd!



Hi Manisha, Thank you 

Carpet plant HC cuba with one little bit of MC I well I think its MC, Java on the DW with Anubia plus a little plant of Bolbítis heteroclíta.
At the back LH side Crypt Nevelii , Pogostemon erectus  will be adding some more stems soon 
RH side back Crypt wéndtii green


----------



## Manisha (30 Oct 2016)

Thanks ☺ it was your crypts that interested me & stems - but doubt I could grow pogestemon erectus low tech! (Will add to the list, however - very nice!)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2016)

Hi All Added Aponogeton crispus bulb to the Rh/side back


----------



## Nelson (2 Nov 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Added Aponogeton crispus


That will be a beast .


----------



## Fiske (2 Nov 2016)

I like Aponogetons. Sadly my 45P is to small for those.
It's great how you use pebbles, I really love that.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2016)

Nelson said:


> That will be a beast .



Hi Neil, Yep it should fill in that space nicely with the crypts filling in the space below  Well that's the plan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Nov 2016)

Hi Steve, Thank you


----------



## Manisha (22 Nov 2016)

Looking good - I've only just realised how similar in appearance aponogeton crispus is to crinum calamistratum, one of my favourites ☺


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Nov 2016)

Hi Doubu, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi All, This one is coming on slowly


----------



## Nelson (29 Nov 2016)

Nothing wrong with slow .Looking good.


----------



## ahjoe0digi (29 Nov 2016)

Nelson said:


> Nothing wrong with slow .Looking good.


Slow is good,  easier to maintain and keep in best shape

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Fiske , EdwinK , Bloskas Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Nov 2016)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------

